# Winterwonderland pics



## J.S. (15 Dez 2012 às 12:46)

Took the day off on wedensday to go to a nature reserve that is relatively near by. Arrived at 11 o'clock. My new cam, EPL5 dropped in the snow face down without a body cap on it....Aaaarghh. had the Apnny Gh2 with  me though (they share the same lenses). EPL5 id not function anymore. But I remained calm and happy (you know one day some bad things will happen so why bother). At home on the central heating later that day everything functioned fine again! I loved the day out. Tmax was -5.8 C and at 18 o'clock, when I drove home again it was -9,7 C.

Snowcover was 40 cm exactly. 

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2012 às 14:02)

J.S. disse:


> Took the day off on wedensday to go to a nature reserve that is relatively near by. Arrived at 11 o'clock. My new cam, EPL5 dropped in the snow face down without a body cap on it....Aaaarghh. had the Apnny Gh2 with  me though (they share the same lenses). EPL5 id not function anymore. But I remained calm and happy (you know one day some bad things will happen so why bother). At home on the central heating later that day everything functioned fine again! I loved the day out. Tmax was -5.8 C and at 18 o'clock, when I drove home again it was -9,7 C.
> 
> Snowcover was 40 cm exactly.
> 
> Hope you enjoy them!



Não consigo ver...


----------



## J.S. (15 Dez 2012 às 15:06)

N_Fig disse:


> Não consigo ver...



Hmmm...não? I'll try again in another way because I see them alright..


----------



## CptRena (15 Dez 2012 às 16:22)

Breathtaking landscapes 
Wonderful job capturing them


----------



## iceworld (15 Dez 2012 às 23:52)

Keep sharing!!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2012 às 13:59)

Amazing pictures, well done! Now if only we could get that here in Portugal


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2012 às 14:15)

Wonderful pictures!


----------

